# Ngừa cảm cúm, đau bụng, chữa đau nhức xương khớp... nếu bạn biết đến thứ này



## thuhoai (4/12/18)

Đây là sản phẩm chăm sóc sức khỏe được chiết xuất từ thiên nhiên, không có tác dụng phụ là lựa chọn hàng đầu thay cho các sản phẩm từ hóa chất.

*Dầu tràm và những công dụng tuyệt vời không phải ai cũng biết*
Dầu tràm là một trong những loại dầu, tinh dầu được sử dụng phổ biến nhất ở Việt Nam. Dầu tràm được tạo ra bằng phương pháp chưng cất tinh dầu của cây tràm gió – Cajeput với nhiều công dụng hữu ích cho sức khỏe và làm đẹp.




_Dầu Tràm nguyên chất là một tinh dầu từ thiên nhiên được chiết xuất thủ công (Ảnh minh họa)_
​*Phòng và hỗ trợ điều trị bệnh về đường hô hấp bằng dầu tràm*
Dầu tràm giúp giảm ho, ngăn ngừa và giảm các triệu chứng của bệnh đường hô hấp viêm thanh quản, phế quản,… Khi bị nghẹt mũi có thể ngửi tinh dầu tràm gió để thông mũi, giảm triệu trứng sổ mũi. Mùi hương của tinh dầu tràm gió còn giúp phòng ngừa dịch bệnh theo mùa hiệu quả.

*Dầu tràm giúp làm đẹp da*
Nhờ tính sát khuẩn, làm se nên tinh dầu tràm giúp trị mụn trứng cá, mụn mủ, viêm da, nhiễm nấm da, vảy nến, lang ben,… Vậy nên dầu tràm cũng là thành phần hoàn hảo bổ sung cho thói quen chăm sóc da hàng ngày giúp da săn chắc và láng mịn.

*Tốt cho phụ nữ sau sinh*
Người phụ nữ sau trong quá trình sinh sẽ bị nhiễm lạnh, sản dịch ra sắc đen, máu cục…, chỉ cần sử dụng phương pháp massage kết hợp với tinh dầu tràm có tác dụng kích thích tăng sự co bóp từ tử cung để đẩy máu xấu ra ngoài, trừ được các chứng hàn ngưng khí trệ gây huyết đen. Phương pháp Massage kết hợp với dầu tràm đồng thời sẽ tác động trực tiếp lên kinh lạc, làm ấm kinh lạc, đẩy được phong, hàn, thấp, bảo vệ cơ thể.

Vào khoảng thời tiết chuyển mùa, sau những cơn mưa kèm gió lạnh và thời gian kiêng cữ, còn gì tuyệt vời hơn là được đắm mình trong dòng nước ấm áp của tinh dầu tràm. Dầu tràm sẽ giúp thư giãn toàn bộ cơ thể, khơi thông kinh mạch giúp bà mẹ trẻ cảm thấy thư thái, sảng khoái.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

